# Where To De-winterize?



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We donâ€™t have our OB parked at home. I was wondering where might be the best place to de-winterize it? Weâ€™re going camping at a KOA next week, so as of now, weâ€™re planning on doing it there (full hookups). Even if you have it parked at home donâ€™t you need someplace to dump the tanks after you flush the antifreeze out?

Jessica


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> We donâ€™t have our OB parked at home. I was wondering where might be the best place to de-winterize it? Weâ€™re going camping at a KOA next week, so as of now, weâ€™re planning on doing it there (full hookups). Even if you have it parked at home donâ€™t you need someplace to dump the tanks after you flush the antifreeze out?
> 
> Jessica










Hi...When I dewinterized, I just added water through the city water line, then I filled my water heater. I also added water to the fresh tank so I could run my water pump to get all the antifreeze out of it. Plus, I flushed the toilet water to remove antifreeze there. Now _most _ the water is in the grey tanks, _some_ water is in the black tanks, the tanks are not _full_ of water - maybe even 1/4 - at best. When I take my first camping trip (Easter weekend) I will dump all my tanks when I arrive at the campground. I hope this helped, however more will chime in once coffee







is served...


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Before our first trip, we always bring it home, de-winterize, check to make sure everything works and give it a good bath. After you sanitize the fresh water tank and lines, you can remove the plug in the underbelly to drain and flush the fresh tank a few times. You should not have to put too much in the black and grey tanks to be a problem.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We store her at home....and de-winterize her in place. I was concerned last year (1st time) that the anti-freeze would do a number on the grass...but was confident that the Field Grasses are strong and would grow back IF necessary. There was no damage. I think the AntiFreeze was dilluted enough from the flushing that there just wasn't enough there to be a problem. (We also have dogs....and lots of wild critters. Even tho' they say the AntiFreeze is "animal friendly", I wasn't taking chances. We flushed lots more water onto the ground than we probably needed to AND emptied a Wal-Mart sized box of Arm & Hammer on the space as well.

Not sure how happy a campground would be about having us de-winterize there


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Although I have not taken a swig of the jug to test it








, RV antifreeze is supposed to be non-toxic. I flush my system and sanitize and just let the gray tank drain over the grass.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Best to follow above directions and put it in a septic or sewer as either of the two of them provide some sort of treatment before it hits ground water. Since there are 2 rivers in my town the sewers (storm sewers) are marked as going either to the water treatment plant or to the river directly.

Dumping directly on the ground with bleach and antifreeze is not such a hot idea. Doubt you would ever get caught but it is polluting.

I'm a bit sensitive to this as I have a well .


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just flush everything into the tanks, and dump them on my first trip of the season. I thought everyone did it that way.

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I just flush everything into the tanks, and dump them on my first trip of the season. I thought everyone did it that way.
> 
> Tim


That is what we have planned too Tim

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Usually I take care of that at home and drain into a pan that gets dumped in the sewer. Given the amount of projects that have to get finished before tuesday I will probably do it in Va.
Bob


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We did end up doing it at the KOA. We ran the antifreeze out of the faucets and then used the tanks as usual. We dumped at the end of our trip. Iâ€™d say that was pretty small potatoes compared to the guy who was using the water hookup to wash his entire 5th wheel.

Jessica


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping at a location with "Full" hookeps would make the de-winterzaion process a snap. All the water you need and direct access to a sewer. Perfect!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The pink stuff will kill grass in a hurry! Be careful where you let it loose!
I always tank it to the dump station.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I like doing all that stuff at home to make sure everything is wqorking. I alway pre-trip my tt and make sure everything is in working order. I fill the fresh water tank and charge the pump and water heater, then I check that the furnace and water heater are working. In winter and cold weather, I consider it a MUST to make sure the furnace is working before going out.


----------

